# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Trekkingrad

## uralsa

Hallo, wer hat Erfahrungen mit Trekkingrad und kann mir sagen wo ich am besten eins kaufen soll im Internet?
Danke :Smile:

----------


## tomtom1986

Ich denke da wirst du in diesem Forum nicht fündig. Probiers mal in dem Forum (*www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=122*) da kann dir sicher einer helfen

----------

